

What is the difference between startup incubators and accelerators? - adrian_pop
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-startup-incubators-and-accelerators

======
pg
The truth is simply that "incubator" is an older, more general purpose term,
and "accelerator" is a new word coined by the Kauffman Foundation to describe
YC and things like it.

